# Front window top molding dissassembling



## kobold (Jan 5, 2019)

Hello guys, can anyone tell me how to 







disassemble the top window molding (from my 1968 Le Mans) ?
regards: Peter


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

I had removed mine with those plastic trim tools the small one that looks like a pry bar. Take some masking tape across the top edge of the windshield to protect the glass.Work it carefully and it should come off.Held in place by metal clips


----------



## kobold (Jan 5, 2019)

Thanks a lot.
Work like this (picture)
Use the steel one or first try with the plast





















ic ones ?


----------



## kobold (Jan 5, 2019)

O.K., I got it, the hook was the right tool , not the tools I showed !!!


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

Good job bud, What kind of looks do you get driving a Pontiac in Germany?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Here is the tool I use for removing the window moldings. The sharp point is hooked behind the molding clip. Then you move the tool sideways to pry the clip away from the molding and lift at the same time releasing the molding. It is flat to get under the molding.

You can get a more fancy/expensive tool as well. Here is a video that shows it and its use.


----------

